# Time tracking options



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am a fastly growing business and am having issues with tracking who is where for how long. The paper forms I have work but the time to put it all together by customer is killing me. Been at it for around 6 hrs and almost to the point of printing the bills. What are some
Suggestions for call in or log in time tracking for my employees and sub contractors. I have approx 10 to track.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it would be nice to have an app for tracking hours.

I was thinking where you do a shift clock in, then at each account, the driver would "clock in" when they arrive. After the job is complete, they "clock out", then a dialogue box pops up asking the account they were at, if they plowed, salted, shoveled, or whatever else you wanted the app to do. You could clock as many accounts as you wished to do before ending shift. Once a shift is ended, the shift could be exported to an excel file.

I have no clue about writing apps, but I am thinking about giving it a stab at writing one to do that. Unless there is already one out there.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

There are a few out there most are much more then just an excel program. I have prices a few most are not to bad but I only use it a couple months a year at the moment.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

We use Exaktime and it has worked well for us.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My contractor now uses http://www.golmn.com/ 
You can log in while on site and then log off when you leave or you can fill in your info later when you get home
I like it, only problems I have heard from other associates working for the same contractor is if they haven't filled in the subcontractors information correctly they can't even utilize it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Whatever fancy app you use - the information still has to get billed and integrated with your accounting system.

Most apps are just digital pieces of paper, one step above worthless imo.

A company here uses Hindsite, we've tried ServiceAutoPilot (to many holes) and just switched to something else. 

Look for something that allows you to clock in and out and mark the job complete, when it's complete, it should sync back to your billing otherwise you are still billing manually. If it's free, it's fancy paper - billing has a value, marketing has an even bigger one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

terrapro;1970948 said:


> My contractor now uses http://www.golmn.com/
> You can log in while on site and then log off when you leave or you can fill in your info later when you get home
> I like it, only problems I have heard from other associates working for the same contractor is if they haven't filled in the subcontractors information correctly they can't even utilize it.


I've never done it from a phone and it seems like it would be fairly awkward on one.

It's ok, definitely needs some tweaking and it could be great.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My son checked on crew tracker software just the other day. Its really cool and puts everything right into quick books. But its not $25,000. cool, they had other versions but they were still pretty costly.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1971954 said:


> I've never done it from a phone and it seems like it would be fairly awkward on one.
> 
> It's ok, definitely needs some tweaking and it could be great.


I use it from a tablet I carry.....Works Great for me.....Must be You.....:whistling:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1971954 said:


> I've never done it from a phone and it seems like it would be fairly awkward on one.
> 
> It's ok, definitely needs some tweaking and it could be great.





Defcon 5;1972042 said:


> I use it from a tablet I carry.....Works Great for me.....Must be You.....:whistling:


Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1972042 said:


> I use it from a tablet I carry.....Works Great for me.....Must be You.....:whistling:


Well, aren't you a pile of, never mind.

What's a tablet?

And that will work great until you spill a beer on it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1972325 said:


> Well, aren't you a pile of, never mind.
> 
> What's a tablet?
> 
> And that will work great until you spill a beer on it.


Have spilled Plenty of Beer on it.......Dam frost heaves....

Its in a Shock and Spill proof case...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can't afford one.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1972492 said:


> I can't afford one.


This coming from a Guy driving around in a New "Cummings".....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1972524 said:


> This coming from a Guy driving around in a New "Cummings".....


Trying to keep up with Jdip!


----------

